

Macbook prank - troll your coworkers with random alert sounds - drye
https://gist.github.com/chipxsd/5335962
Have you ever found an unlocked MacBook in your office? Download this on your victim's MacBook and run it in a screen session.
======
chipxsd
Thank you for posting this here 🍺

